# my first time... (hi waffo)



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2011)

i will get better.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 15, 2011)

O_O
I'm scared of what would happen if you practiced.


----------



## Moss (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you serious?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't see the pic, what is it?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I can't see the pic, what is it?


 
orangina in 33.34


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 15, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> orangina in 33.34


 
...

...Waffo...


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice time! Isn't that close to Waffo?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 15, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Nice time! Isn't that close to Waffo?


i think waffo was 2l in 43


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2011)

waffo's best in november was 30.xx Not sure if he has improved.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 15, 2011)

Just wondering, do you have the Orangina chilled?


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 15, 2011)

this was a setup. i'm sure.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Just wondering, do you have the Orangina chilled?


 
this was.


----------



## Carson (Jan 15, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a similar product that is more readily available with which to practice? I have been unable to find Orangina in my locale.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2011)

you could mix up a a liter of seltzer and orange juice cocktail. Only a little seltzer though, as this is quite sweet and not too carbonated.


----------



## theace (Jan 15, 2011)

Orangina chugging eh? Ima try sometime!


----------



## izovire (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought about timing myself to eat a whole lb of carrots... orangina looks like fun! 

All the times I brought my stackmat timer to the clubs in hong kong and didn't bring a camera... lol


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh my god. That much have been painful.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Oh my god. That much have been painful.


 
not one bit. I would do this more often if orangina was more readily available. Maybe MIT spring will have a official UWR broken.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for somebody to starting a training regiment for chugging orangina, much like the glutton bowl competitors.


----------



## Jukuren (Jan 15, 2011)

OMG seeing that picture makes me feel sick again... no please..... no more orangina.....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 15, 2011)

hehe. I like this :3


----------



## avgdi (Jan 15, 2011)

Jukuren said:


> OMG seeing that picture makes me feel sick again... no please..... no more orangina.....


 
This.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

Speeddrinking for the win! Now try it with beer xD


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Speeddrinking for the win! Now try it with beer xD


 
find me a 1L bottle of beer. (ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT?)


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> find me a 1L bottle of beer. (ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT?)


Whahah I would love to see you doing it. Im 14 so i cant buy beer. Its a shame really 
BTW what am i Calling out xD


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2011)

gogo 1L malt liquor chugging


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 15, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> gogo 1L malt liquor chugging


 
The calling out was to chug a 40, not a liter


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

I bet there are vikings on this forum


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok screw you guys, I'm going to do a 1L beer chugging. Never tried this before and I'm going to film + upload it. Bad idea but ok.

EDIT: haha i fukken puked.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 15, 2011)

National 2011: Dan Cohen vs. Waffo in a special Orangina chugging event.
Would love to see that. I'M CALLING Y'ALL OUT!


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 15, 2011)

Your turn guys and gals.

DNF 1:xx.xx






If you can't watch it, try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_NmxjvpgBM

EDIT: Yea, it's only 3.5%. Still beer, huh?


----------



## Toad (Jan 15, 2011)

O_O


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

ROFL lol your face made me laugh so hard my mother came to check if i was ok


----------

